# Photo Tourney theme - Reflections



## TFT (Oct 21, 2009)

Reflections in anything you like, from scenic to mirror, from eye to water. Plenty of scope in this one.

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Mine


----------



## aviation_man (Oct 21, 2009)

Will this do? 
http://i590.photobucket.com/albums/ss346/valoc8/IMG_4703.jpg?t=1256146457


----------



## TFT (Oct 21, 2009)

aviation_man said:


> Will this do?



Why not, I'm easily pleased


----------



## speedyink (Oct 21, 2009)

Mine for now:

http://fc04.deviantart.com/fs30/i/2008/064/0/b/Another_Building_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics (Oct 21, 2009)

Would this work?:
http://www.m-b-photos.com/photos/604622615_SxhUZ-X2.jpg


----------



## Calibretto (Oct 21, 2009)

Haha, the only thing remotely close to this that I have on file is a sunset.

http://pic.leech.it/i/3c3d7/9327bd1sunset2.jpg


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice theme, Dave!


----------



## Respital (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome theme, i just took this shot on Sunday.(My second really good shot..even though it's not insanely good please ask before downloading..)


----------



## Fatback (Oct 21, 2009)

Forgot I even had this. I wish I still traveled like I used to.

http://yfrog.com/5g67135438j


----------



## Glliw (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## cudenver (Oct 21, 2009)

[URL=http://img269.imageshack.us/i/talledited1.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## vroom_skies (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice shot Cudenver, just wish the top of the mountain in the reflection wasn't cut off.
You people and your good locations lol.


----------



## Ben (Oct 22, 2009)

wha-bam!


----------



## Fatback (Oct 22, 2009)

Ben said:


> wha-bam!
> 
> snip



Game over!

You win

That's an awesome picture


----------



## cudenver (Oct 22, 2009)

> Nice shot Cudenver, just wish the top of the mountain in the reflection wasn't cut off.



Thanks, I wish I could shoot it again, I went to Aspen this year but the very early snow killed the leaves before they were aspen gold.


----------



## Respital (Oct 22, 2009)

Ben said:


> wha-bam!



Post the original, that's a little too edited.


----------



## Ben (Oct 22, 2009)

Respital said:


> Post the original, that's a little too edited.



what...? is this sarcasm or something?


----------



## vroom_skies (Oct 22, 2009)

^It's too lightened. Automatic disqualification.^


----------



## Calibretto (Oct 22, 2009)

Respital said:


> Post the original, that's a little too edited.


No one said this was an _un-edited_ photo tourney.


----------



## Ramodkk (Oct 22, 2009)

Respital said:


> Post the original, that's a little too edited.



You know, you can edit yours too...


----------



## aviation_man (Oct 22, 2009)

vroom_skies said:


> ^It's too lightened. Automatic disqualification.^



I'd have to disagree. All he'd have to do was leave the exposure on for a little more when taking the shot and it would've turned out just as 'lighted' the way his first picture he posted.  

What is it, just raising the exposure a _little_ in PS?


> slightly computer manipulated photo


----------



## vroom_skies (Oct 22, 2009)

... I was joking sir ...


----------



## Ben (Oct 22, 2009)

vroom_skies said:


> ... I was joking sir ...



you _*were*_ joking...


----------



## vroom_skies (Oct 22, 2009)

You're a joke?


----------



## Ben (Oct 22, 2009)

My life is a joke?


[you smell of lies]


[Actually, I smell like really bad Starbucks mints]


----------



## vroom_skies (Oct 22, 2009)

Agreed


----------



## Ben (Oct 22, 2009)

moderators are a joke...at least this one is


----------



## vroom_skies (Oct 22, 2009)

oo, low blow


----------



## aviation_man (Oct 22, 2009)

vroom_skies said:


> ... I was joking sir ...



Oh. I didn't catch that. I was ... thats why they make them there smiley's off to the side right here -------> 
To signify humor.


----------



## vroom_skies (Oct 22, 2009)

aviation_man said:


> Oh. I didn't catch that. I was ... thats why they make them there smiley's off to the side right here ------->
> To signify humor.



Those emoticons don't portray my humor in the correct light, so I tend to avoid them.











or,


----------



## Ben (Oct 22, 2009)

aha...ahahahaha...HAHA

correct light...pishaww.....

ha. that was funny.

EDIT:

oh right this is the photo tourny thread


----------



## Ramodkk (Oct 22, 2009)

You didn't laugh at a good enough exposure for Bob to notice, laugh more!


----------



## vroom_skies (Oct 22, 2009)

Once you guys reach my heightened state of photographic awesomeness then you'll understand. Until then I will continue to lose these tournaments lol.


----------



## TFT (Oct 22, 2009)

CLOSED  Poll up in "Off Topic"


----------

